
New anti-piracy software blocks illegal content from displaying on your monitor - dkhan
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/05/10/new-anti-piracy-software-scans-and-blocks-illegal-content-from-d/
======
bediger
I'm flabbergasted that a piece of software that apparently does a small (less
than 76 bytes per frame) hash can detect _illegal_ "content".

Just think: we can let NEC's software determine legality and do away with all
these messy and expensive judges, juries and attornies! All nuance, neatly
captured in 76 bytes per frame.

Wow, just wow.

